# ICC sucks



## Jyoti (Oct 23, 2009)

I lost my buddy list on ICC


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC sucks

You can make new friends here or reconnect with others who have been booted off of ICC.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: ICC sucks

Welcome Jyoti, yes it's too bad that information has been lost with the ICC site conversion, but you will find that most of the regular posters on the ICC BB have relocated here, and more will follow. Glad you made it here.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: ICC sucks

Jyoti, Uncle Bob and I have been working on a email contact list. If you are lookig for somebody specific perhaps one or both of us can help. Just send a PM. JP

Post Script: I have to agree that the icc (international cash cow) does tend to inhale excessively. We ALL lost with the demise of the old BB. But the good news is that we ALL have found a new home. Enjoy!


----------



## karmann33 (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: ICC sucks

I've been emailing the ICC webmaster all week and they keep telling me the old posts will be accessible by the end of today. I also told them that they are loosing a lot of people to this site because we can communicate as we did on their site. The new ICC site sucks bad.


----------



## Mech (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: ICC sucks

I accessed the old posts today on the "new and improved" ICC website, where I stumbled across a post with a link to this site.         So yes, the archived material is available.

I registered and created an account for free on their website, but I have no idea what benefits that carries.  I still receive the ICC updates even though I'm not a member.


----------



## peach (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: ICC sucks

maybe ICC is rethinking things.. like.. they made code book sales thru the BB..  and they got more members thru the BB..  and people actually visited their website.... thru the BB.


----------



## D a v e W (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: ICC sucks

Amazing how there forward thinking works. I 've been in their site over the last two weeks, I caan sum it up in one word WORTHLESS".  :lol: I'll have to look for the old post, and BTW what happened in Baltimore with the Sunday morning ICC BB meeting?? :roll:


----------



## Alias (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: ICC sucks

Week number 2, 2 e-mails sent, and I still can't get an account set-up!  To say I am p$ssed off is an understatement!   :evil:

Sue, who is a govt. member

Update - finally got in to the ICC website!  I'll see what I can see.


----------

